# [Alternative a ghost] Un server ghost libre ?

## 404_crazy

Salut,

Je voudrait mettre en place un serveur pour cloné mes disque et surtout faire du déploiement, la solution utilisé actuellement est un serveur 2003 avec un ghost serveur mais avec le prix des licences...  :Confused:  donc je voudrait bien changer pour une gentoo mais je ne sais pas encore quel applicatif de clonage serait le meilleur choix.

J'ai beaucoup entendue parlé de G4U ou de clonezilla mais je voudrait vos conseil et/ou retour d'expérience en la matière.

merci d'avance

----------

## anigel

Bonjour,

Pour faire simple : il n'y a à l'heure actuelle aucune alternative crédible à Symantec Ghost dans le domaine du libre.

On peut trouver des outils très efficaces pour faire un backup isolé de système, mais rien de comparable à la débauche de fonctionnalités de Ghost.

Du moins malgré mes recherches, relativement étendues, je n'ai jamais trouvé la perle rare  :Wink: .

----------

## El_Goretto

Heeuh, ben ya bien partimage (client/serveur et chiffrement SSL), mais je ne sais pas tout ce que peut faire ghost, donc je ne saurais dire en quoi il pourrait ne pas répondre à ton besoin.

----------

## 404_crazy

Effet je suis en stage dans un collège qui utilise ghost donc c'est juste un simple client serveur mais c'est vrai que ce qui est bien utile avec ghost c'est le multicast qui va plus vite.

----------

## Tom_

+1 pour Partimage.  :Wink: 

----------

## xaviermiller

De mon côté, j'ai bouzillé une partition Windows avec Partimage, mais jamais avec Ghost.

----------

## 404_crazy

 *Quote:*   

> De mon côté, j'ai bouzillé une partition Windows avec Partimage, mais jamais avec Ghost.

 

aie c'est justement ce genre de souci que je voudrait évité.

----------

## xaviermiller

A partir du moment où tu manipules un certain OS, cherche des outils conçus pour lui et pas des logiciels "expérimentaux"  :Wink: 

Partimage est sympa et libre, mais si c'est pour de la production, évite...

----------

## Bapt

clonezilla est parfait pour ça, c'est un livecd que l'on peut mettre à disposition sur une PXE qui embarque partimage, un truc pour le ntfs et u nbon vieux dd des familles pour finir en cas de soucis, ça marche très très bien, voila je pense que tu l'utiliser

----------

## xaviermiller

hmm un "*zilla", à essayer en tous cas  :Smile: 

----------

## 404_crazy

ok je vais tester une clonezilla sinon pas trop d'erreur avec cette solustion ?

----------

## xaviermiller

tu testes et tu nous le dis ?  :Laughing: 

----------

## El_Goretto

Déjà: XavierMiller, quelle version de partimage utilisais-tu quand tu as perdu cette partition windows? Cela permettrait de savoir si c'est une problème encore d'actualité ou pas. Comme on dit, on ne va pas faire des statistiques à partir de 2-3 feedback, par contre savoir que çà peut réellement merder est toujours instructifs (RIP pour ta partoche  :Wink: ). Décris-nous un peu les conditions (fragmentation âge de la partition, etc). Je dis çà, c'est surtout parce que je lui fais confiance pour chez moi, alors bon, *stress*  :Smile:  Nan, en réalité j'ai déjà pu restaurer sans problème, mais (s)it happens.

Ensuite, j'ai regardé clonezilla sur le papier, et c'est bien joli mais ce n'est pas une solution entièrement nouvelle, mais aussi collection d'outils. Vous retrouverez dedans pour le ntfs partimage et ntfs-progs. Et vous m'excuserez, mais les ntfs-progs... (je cite: "We just have released ntfsprogs 2.0.0 with full read/write support!") Ben c'est loin de l'idée que je me fais d'un projet que j'utiliserais "en prod".

Ceci étant, multicast, miam  :Smile: 

Et puis ya "prod" et "prod"... Le tout c'est d'évaluer les risques qu'on est prêt à prendre.

----------

## xaviermiller

c'était l'année passée, en août. Partition unique bien propre (install fraîche). L'image réinstallée n'était plus bootable par Windows et la licence (une Corporate légale) fut désactivée par WGA (bon, c'était un bug de WGA, mais quand même). J'ai du tout réinstaller d'urgence.

----------

## nico_calais

 *404_crazy wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   De mon côté, j'ai bouzillé une partition Windows avec Partimage, mais jamais avec Ghost. 
> 
> aie c'est justement ce genre de souci que je voudrait évité.

 

J'utilise partimage en prod depuis + de 2 ans pour du windows NT/2000/XP sur 4 modèles de machine differente. J'ai jamais rien bousillé avec...

----------

## El_Goretto

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> c'était l'année passée, en août. Partition unique bien propre (install fraîche). L'image réinstallée n'était plus bootable par Windows et la licence (une Corporate légale) fut désactivée par WGA (bon, c'était un bug de WGA, mais quand même). J'ai du tout réinstaller d'urgence.

 

Quelle version? XP? Vista? (je vote le 2e, au hasard  :Smile: ).

Indépendamment de çà, l'autre chose dont il faut se méfier c'est de faire une image quand l'OS est arrêté, et pas en veille. Oui, j'ai essayé une fois (euh, sans faire exprès, en fait ^^), çà, ça fout le dawa dans les FS NTFS/FAT...

----------

## xaviermiller

XP Pro. Ghost, au moins, met à jour boot.ini.

----------

## El_Goretto

Je ne comprends pas... pourquoi mettre à jour boot.ini? La partition et le disque sont à la même "place", non?

----------

## xaviermiller

Ghost ne fait pas que des back-ups, mais aussi permet de dupliquer une partition et le fait de façon transparente : la partition dupliquée cohabitera avec l'existente, bootera correctement (d'où le bon boot.ini sur la partition principale) et sa base de registre adaptée. Pratique pour partir d'une install bien configurée puis en créer une autre qu'on pourra bouziller en testant l'un ou l'autre logiciel.

Partimage ne fait qu'un back-up NTFS, intéressant, mais pas assez intelligent et complet.

----------

## El_Goretto

XavierMiller: Ouais, donc moralité Partimage a bien fonctionné, c'est toi qui ne l'a pas utilisé correctement...   :Rolling Eyes: 

L'intelligence de Ghost n'est pas si brillante que çà concernant la duplication (qui n'a rien à voir avec une opération backup/restore au sens litteral du terme). Comment tu veux qu'il connaisse toutes les applis existantes et corrige tous les PATH qu'elles ont de stockées (hors registry, sinon c'est trop facile)? Cette fonction de Ghost est condamnée à être bancale de toute façon.

----------

## xaviermiller

On pinaille... chez moi ça n'a pas marché, voilà tout.

Et je n'ai même pas essayé de dupliquer, c'était un backup, format, restore (avec libération d'une partition) sur la même machine.

----------

## El_Goretto

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> On pinaille... chez moi ça n'a pas marché, voilà tout.
> 
> Et je n'ai même pas essayé de dupliquer, c'était un backup, format, restore (avec libération d'une partition) sur la même machine.

 

Je pinaille un dernier coup pour la route, hein, rien de personnel  :Wink: 

Si tu supprimes ou ajoute des partitions, ou change le disque de restauration, bref, n'importe quoi perturbant l'ordre d'énumération des partitions, c'est à l'OS qui ne boote pas qu'il faut s'en prendre. La manip' réparatrice prendra 5 mins avec un *nix, après, Windows étant ce qu'il est...   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## xaviermiller

Hé bien, Ghost gère tout ça très bien : j'ai déplacé, dupliqué, sauvegardé, restauré des partitions Windows avec ou sans cohabitation d'autres OS. Et il adapte ce qu'il faut pour que Windows se retrouve bien à son aise dans sa nouvelle partoche  :Wink: 

----------

## 404_crazy

Bon j'ai fais quelque tests de backup ca marche nikel avec du xp et plusieur partitions je fini les tests et je vous tien au courant

----------

